# A 45 Miter Sled and Spline Jig



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I have been wanting to make each of these for awhile. Now my wife has asked for some frames. I watched some videos and here is what I came up with. Most miter sleds I've seen have very short fences and I wanted long ones to be able to set up stops. I can do about 30 inches.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

My first test. It isn't functional or sized to be but just a test. The miters are perfect 90's and the spline jig worked great.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice!
I may borrow this in the future....:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice and clean setup. Beats using my miter saw and finishing the 45 smooth and even with my sander with the 45 degree miter gauge


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

aaronhl said:


> Very nice and clean setup. Beats using my miter saw and finishing the 45 smooth and even with my sander with the 45 degree miter gauge


Generally when I am doing a LOT of mitered doors / frames at one time - I will set up two separate miter saws in the same area and lock one down on a right hand 45 while the other is locked down for the left 45. Once I have tested a few corners and am sure I am good - Things move quickly and there is NO need for any sanding to get things 'correct'. (One does NOT 'need' two saws for this - You can make all of your left side cuts while things are locked down before switching to the right hand 45 and 'testing' your corner and proceeding)

Not sure what sort of blade or miter saw you are using - That may be your problem with respect to getting good / clean cuts. 

I would never choose a table saw over a miter saw for simple 45 deg cuts on small pieces IF I had a half way decent miter saw available. The *only* time a table saw is the better choice for this sort of framing is if the material is too wide (or tall) for the miter saw.

For 'big' corner / frame work - The jig in this thread is absolutely the way to go. :yes:


----------

